

Sherlog.js – JavaScript error and event tracker application - burakson
https://github.com/burakson/sherlogjs

======
goblin89
I wish Sherlog.js had pluggable backends, so that one could send metrics to
Hekad server, for example. That way one storage can accumulate stats from
across the whole stack (server-side and client-side events, infrastructure
metrics, etc.) and visualize them in useful ways. I like how Etsy does this,
though I'm not sure how they deal with client-side metrics, with StatsD
protocol working over UDP.

~~~
burakson
Thanks, this was exactly the initial idea which turned out to be a 'in-the-
future' release. Before spending more significant time on backend adapters, I
would like to be 100% sure that the framework part is working smoothly. Things
you said are definitely way to go, cheers.

------
mweibel
Very Interesting!

A minor thing: I'd rather split the two parts of the app into the tracking
code & the app for collecting & displaying the data. If you then document the
parameters, people might be more likely to use at least a part of it (or write
other backends for it). Also this way it would be possible to not run another
webserver in order to serve the tracking code.

------
acconrad
I use JavaScript daily and it is not immediately apparent to me what the
advantage of this framework is over console logging and the Chrome Inspector
tools. Perhaps showing the benefits of using the framework in your README file
would really help elucidate the reasons why your tool is awesome. Good luck!

~~~
thejosh
This is different. This is for tracking errors instead of debugging errors,
similar to how Rollbar/New Relic would work for tracking compared to using
Chrome Inspector for actually figuring out _why_ the code broke.

------
Bahamut
MongoDB as a requirement sounds heavyhanded - is there a good reason to tie
the database so heavily here?

------
icholy
Can you add a screenshot to the README?

~~~
burakson
Sure, just added.

------
2color
Looks promising!

